

Ooshmma Garg's startup: gobble.com - SF Bay Area - drallison
http://www.gobble.com

======
drallison
Home cooked food: order over the net for pickup or delivery. I sampled some of
their food at the California Street Farmers Market today (5/22) and it was
very good. They launched today and have an awesome special for the first 100
people to order.

------
ditojim
i use delivery.com a few times a week so this concept isn't new to me. gooble
has nicer food but the offerings for SF proper are limited at the moment.
having a gourmet meal delivered to my doorstep is appealing.

